# Which engine do you prefer in the Q7?



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Engines
- 4.2 V8 FSI developing 257 kW (350 bhp), 440 Nm at 3,500 rpm
- 3.6 V6 FSI developing 206 kW (280 bhp), 360 Nm from 2,500 to 5,000 rpm 
- 3.0 V6 TDI developing 171 kW (233 bhp), 500 Nm at 1,750 rpm
Fuel Economy
4.2 V8 FSI: 13.6L/100km (est. 15/19 mpg)
3.6 V6 FSI: 12.2L/100km (est. 17/22 mpg)
3.0 V6 TDI: 10.5L/100km (est. 21/27 mpg) 
Performance (0-100kph)
4.2 V8 FSI: 7.4 sec.
3.6 V6 FSI: 8.3 sec.
3.0 V6 TDI: 9.1 sec.
I know which one I'd choose in a heartbeat...








Check out the miles to empty on this Q7 (that's 640 miles, or 26.2 mpg):










_Modified by QUATTR0 at 6:07 PM 2/24/2006_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Which engine do you prefer in the Q7? (QUATTR0)*

but since none of us have really driven one, its hard to tell.
and its rumored that the 4.2 may be like the A8L and get 17-24 ish MPG


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Which engine do you prefer in the Q7? (ProjectA3)*

But the A8 has much taller gearing since it weighs only 4200 lbs... the Q7 weighs almost 5500 lbs.!
My EPA estimates were based off the Audi AG numbers and on the Touareg's. Expect FSI to add about 10% to the Touareg's EPA numbers.


----------



## FineProperty (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Which engine do you prefer in the Q7? (QUATTR0)*

Where's my V10 option?


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Which engine do you prefer in the Q7? (FineProperty)*

How about the 4.2 twin turbo from the RS6?
450 turbo horsepower will work great in Colorado altitude!
Jeff


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: Which engine do you prefer in the Q7? (QUATTR0)*

CAR magazine said that they managed 24.3mpg on a tank full- highway in the V8 Q7.
RB


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Which engine do you prefer in the Q7? (DBLFRVGNGN)*

I've driven all three. 4.2 sounds amazing and goes like stink. 3.0 TDI is the coolest though, IMHO.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Which engine do you prefer in the Q7? (DBLFRVGNGN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBLFRVGNGN* »_CAR magazine said that they managed 24.3mpg on a tank full- highway in the V8 Q7.
RB

That's imperial gallons, so US mileage will be 20% less, or 19.4 mpg, which is what I estimated.


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: Which engine do you prefer in the Q7? (QUATTR0)*

They tested in the States, if that matters to the empire


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Which engine do you prefer in the Q7? (FineProperty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FineProperty* »_Where's my V10 option?

In the Touareg late 2006 (or a used 2004)..


----------

